# 2007 Extreme Power--ride quality



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

The shop had a new 07 Extreme Power in a 58cm. 
I took it for a ride. 

I must say I did not want to get off it. The ride was awesome. 
I found the "extreme power" part to be a little lacking compared to my 09 R3 and 11 TCR.
Both those bikes are noticeably stiffer in the BB. 
What the EP did have however was a ride similar to titanium with great responsiveness too. 
Never was it harsh or dead feeling. The feedback was just right...better than my Giant and a tad better than my Cervelo.
I really don't know why the ride was so balanced but I DO know that I didn't want the test ride to end. 
Apparently there is more to life than BB stiffness. 
Not bad especially for an 07 model.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an EP, albeit disassembled at the moment. I rode it for nearly two years, and it was a fantastic bike. Your post is a little old, but if you like the bike, buy it. The C50's and EP/EC frames are the last of the pure Italian carbon Colnagos.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Colnagos are not going to be as stiff in the BB as some models of Giants, Focus, Canyons, Cannondales, and a few others that have gone toward monstrous BBs. Really, none of the "classic" style BB frames will. However, as you noted stiff BBs aren't everything. There is something magical about the way a Colnago rides. Jbartmc makes a valid statement: If you care where a bike is made (not saying one should care, but if you are one of those that do) then snatch that baby before it's gone. Even today's C59 and EPS, which are considered a step up to C50s, Ext Ps, and Ext Cs, use Asian carbon and so aren't considered "pure" Italian by the purists. Me personally, I would still take a C59 or EPS in a heartbeat but I am glad I have my 2008 Ext C! That is one bike I will never sell.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I totally agree with you. I sold my Cervelo S2 to buy my friend's 2008 Extreme C (he bought a brand new M10). I have been riding my Extreme C for over a month now and I have no regret about the switch. When I rode the Cervelo, I felt like I was riding on top of it and the bike just felt too stiff for me. When I ride my Extreme C, I feel like the bike is an extension of my body. It's no land rocket, but It rides so smoothly and doesn't beat me up on longer rides.:thumbsup: Did I mention it climbs well too?

I don't think I will sell my Extreme C either. Actually, I don't think I would sell any one of my current three bikes!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't think the EP is stiff, you want to get your leg over a C59 - now that's stiff!!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Thanks. 

I also had a Cervelo S2. I never rode it because it was harsh. I sold it about a month after buying it. 

The Colnago EP is not light. It is not ultra stiff. It is not cheap. 
It iS however comfortable and nimble with a nice ride feel. 
I think I may get it in the next few days and build it with Sram Red. 
I'll post a report with photos if I do.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

*here's mine.....*

EPs rock (no sign of a beer can headtube here)


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

corky said:


> EPs rock (no sign of a beer can headtube here)


nice looking setup :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think what sets the Colnagos apart from the others, in terms of feel, is the slacker head angle.
Having that front wheel way out there really gives them a plush ride, IMHO.

Cervelo is just the opposite, steeper front end and a short front-center, you end up riding on top of the front wheel.

Cheers


----------



## jchelm (Sep 26, 2005)

I have colango EP 54s - and I would strongly disagree - this is a very uncomfortable bike. I had many bikes and in terms of comfort is scores really badly. The best so far is Parlee Z4.

Colnago is stiff, nice looking and nicely made (paint, quality of work), etc - but there is no comfort. when you hit something bigger - road joint, small whole, then it kicks you in the back really hard. Its ok on 60-70km ride, but above that my back gets strained. On Parlee I can do 150k comfortable.

seat was selle italia xp (comfortable), seatpost colnago carbon/ deda zero100 carbon, handlebar alu on both, same wheels, same tyres.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have heard that the sloping frames are stiffer than traditional due to the smaller front triangle. My EP was traditional.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

jchelm said:


> I have colango EP 54s - and I would strongly disagree - this is a very uncomfortable bike. I had many bikes and in terms of comfort is scores really badly. The best so far is Parlee Z4.
> 
> Colnago is stiff, nice looking and nicely made (paint, quality of work), etc - but there is no comfort. when you hit something bigger - road joint, small whole, then it kicks you in the back really hard. Its ok on 60-70km ride, but above that my back gets strained. On Parlee I can do 150k comfortable.
> 
> seat was selle italia xp (comfortable), seatpost colnago carbon/ deda zero100 carbon, handlebar alu on both, same wheels, same tyres.


Wow. The one I rode had 7850 Tubeless wheels at 100 psi. 
Perhaps that smoothed it out? I didn't take it that far. I see what you mean though. A real test ride should consist of about 100k to know if it makes you sore.


----------

